# Survival Mentor...



## AfleetAlex (Nov 8, 2013)

Based on a lot of what I've seen and read, a lot of people could use a good dose of reality from a survival mentor. Doc is one of the best in the business.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

> Based on a lot of what I've seen and read, a lot of people could use a good dose of reality from a survival mentor.


You've only been here a few days so I'm willing to give you the benefit of the doubt.

You say "a lot of what I've seen and read." Well it seems to me that you haven't done much reading. I just watched most of the video and I have to tell you; you're preaching to the choir in these circles. There are very few, if any, Rambo's here which is the first thing "Doc" touched on.

Might I suggest that you take the time to really read and understand the frame of mind that exists in the membership here at PS. There are a lot of intelligent, well informed, well spoken and well prepared people here. So before you try to tell folks what they need before you know them, take the time to _*get*_ to know them. You may just be surprised.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Well I just wasted 2 minutes on that "expert" I don't even own any Camo.
And can't think of any members who would suit up in camo and runaround like Air heads, except maybe a couple who got lines through their names


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> Well I just wasted 2 minutes on that "expert" I don't even own any Camo.
> And can't think of any members who would suit up in camo and runaround like Air heads, except maybe a couple who got lines through their names


The only camo in our home is the camo knitted beanie I made K 7 years ago as a test run on a pattern. The yarn was cheap at $1 a skein so I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Grimm said:


> The only camo in our home is the camo knitted beanie I made K 7 years ago as a test run on a pattern. The yarn was cheap at $1 a skein so I couldn't pass it up.


Hahahaha, same here, made hubby one last year for fun.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wait a minute, I can't just go all Rambo dressed up in my brand name multi-cam? Well crap, that's 3 years of prepping down the drain.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Wait a minute, I can't just go all Rambo dressed up in my brand name multi-cam? Well crap, that's 3 years of prepping down the drain.


I'd love to see a picture of you dressed like that.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow, just wow 
Can't believe I watched that whole video.

I never tell anyone what to do but if you love your life please think for yourself. In a shtf situation seriously consider the wisdom in reading lecturing to police/military, really think this through.

The blaze orange and yellow was excruciating, "grey man?" 
Btw it's hunting season here so there are people with camo walking down the roads on a regular basis. What would raise alarm bells is someone with a yellow backpack or a shoulder bag (has anyone had to carry a shoulder bag a few miles, try delivering papers and you will see) This means; "someone from the city" and that is more often than not considered trouble. 

But a PHOTO bag... seriously I was sure he was joking. Professional photographers have know for years that anything that looks like a camera bag is a magnet for thieves and muggers, not to mention crooked cops and military in countries without the rule of law.

I suppose if the only threat you saw was from the military and police and were in a urban area then there might be something to what he is saying. Still, pulling out your copy of the constitution or their oath blows the "grey man" strategy and moreover puts you in a situation that could have been avoided.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Before I watched this vid, my plan was to keep working on my skills and fitness, put away some food, water, ammo, and coins each month, buy a piece of land, set up an off grid homestead, and work at being as self sufficient as possible. It never ocured to me that it would be a good idea to roam the streets in BDU's in a WROL world. The vid didnt do anything for me, other than the thought that its a bit condescending. 

Im sure there are preppers out there that need to see it, I just doubt that there are any on this particular site.


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for saving me that waste of time. Ha. No seriously. Thank you.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

What is it about the guy in the video that just rubs me the wrong way? Wasted 2 minutes of my life.

Or what about the insinuation that we need a dose of reality from a mentor? 

I sure love to watch Southern Prepper 1, Misty Prepper, and a whole bunch more. I have learned a lot from them and many of the other members here on Prepared Society.

Now this guy might be able to teach me a thing or two as well, but I can't get past his demeanor and the insinuation that I need a dose of reality from camo man.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> I sure love to watch Southern Prepper 1, Misty Prepper, and a whole bunch more. I have learned a lot from them and many of the other members here on Prepared Society.


^ Good info, from good sources.

Thanks all for warning me not to watch this!


----------

